
Messaging Service Slack Braces for Competition - Vannatter
http://www.wsj.com/articles/messaging-service-slack-braces-for-competition-1479079544
======
rekoros
"Mr. Butterfield said the market is large enough for more than one provider,
and that there are plenty of companies that don’t use Office 365."

This admission of a fragmented future is surprising from a product that's
valued on the premise of becoming a monopoly.

Fragmentation at a glance: [https://cdn.sameroom.io/chat-
timeline.pdf](https://cdn.sameroom.io/chat-timeline.pdf)

~~~
Eridrus
Probably better to admit it now than later when sales numbers show it.

